# Zombies: Which to use?



## Grun (Nov 9, 2007)

In cases of zombies outbreaks (theoretical), which LED light would you have?

Also, what's the best zombie flick? (nothing black and white please)


----------



## MikeLip (Nov 9, 2007)

Gotta be an incan. Because, you know, the color rendition of an LED just isn't good enough to tell the state of decomposition. That's really important to know.

Return of the Living Dead! BRAINS!


----------



## KeyGrip (Nov 9, 2007)

Depends on which class the outbreak is in. Class one, I'd probaby grab whatever I have and get to the exterminating. Class four, I'd want something with common batteries and a good long runtime. Keep in mind that in the event of a class four outbreak, most power supplies will be down, so ambient light is likely to be significantly reduced.


----------



## ACMarina (Nov 9, 2007)

Zombies generally lurch at fire, right?? I guess an incandescent is the way to go - Maybe Mac could make "The Zombie Torch" to take care of this??


----------



## nerdgineer (Nov 9, 2007)

How about one of these Egyptian zombies?

Sorry for the diversion. Now back to flashlights...


----------



## Trekmeister (Nov 9, 2007)

oooo, excellent question!

As someone mentioned before good colour rendition is quite important. If the light is too blue you might not see the different between a fresh zombie and a living person.

Batteries, well anything goes really. Would probably have to make a gaffer-tape-conversion anyhow to get loads of runtime and ability to run on anything from a car battery to a bunch of AA.

A headlamp and/or shoulder mounted light might be a good idea, leaving both hands free for use of any kind of weapon you could get hold of.

Still, best bet is probably to maintain a very tight light diciplin, hide on the second floor and knock down the stairway. 


As for best zombie flick... hmmm... I'd like to recommend the japanese movie Tokyo Zombie, a very charming movie. Also there is a really good recent movie called Fido which also is quite charming. More classic zombie genre you will never go wrong with the original Romero trilogy. But stay away from the remakes! (ok Night of the dead is B&W, but it is a classic!). Oh and yeah Return of the Living Dead 1&2 are really funny!

(yes I am a fan of zombie movies if you didn't happen to notice )


----------



## h_nu (Nov 9, 2007)

I'd have to go with a Princeton Tec Surge for zombies. A Surefire G2 with DX 1447 drop in and an A2 too. You can't have too many flashlights with zombies out there.

Yes, it's B&W but you have to see the original Night of the Living Dead. For color, Omega Man made me start planning to light things up.


----------



## Lee1959 (Nov 9, 2007)

My original Tiros Inova X0 and Inova X5, I want the runtime, Zombies are like energizer bunnies they just keep coming so I will need a light for along time. 

Sorry, but the best is the original, Night of the living Dead in B&W. Rather like Psycho, it leaves so much to the imagination and it is plain scary because of it. All the others may be interesting and fun, but they just use gore shock value.

Of the color ones I like the Resident Evil films, kinda fun lots of action no brainer stuff.


----------



## greenlight (Nov 9, 2007)

Five stars for imaginative thread title. I was wondering what you were going to use the zombie for.


----------



## The-David (Nov 9, 2007)

6P with Mosberg atached... yep

Best zomby flick, umm dont know if this counts or not but Serenity (there are kind of zomby like things "revers" in it)


----------



## DanielG (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm with the A2 Aviator. You can keep yourself a bit hidden with the LEDs and if you really want to see what's going on, you have the Incan level too.

What type zombies do you prefer?

Slow - Shaun of the Dead, Day of the Dead (new version), Resident Evil (and 2) 
Fast - 28 Days Later, 28 Weeks later.

I like George Ramero stuff


----------



## nerdgineer (Nov 9, 2007)

+1 to KE7AYF, Serenity rocks, whether Reavers are zombies or not...(move too fast, use guns and fly spaceships...).


----------



## Federal LG (Nov 9, 2007)

Any tatical light... that can be attached in a .12 shotgun! 

And I prefer slow zombies! The classic ones!


----------



## LukeA (Nov 9, 2007)

I always use one of those weed burning extensions for a plumbing torch.


----------



## nzgunnie (Nov 10, 2007)

Shaun of the dead, so funny.

As for lights? hmm, A2?


----------



## Grun (Nov 10, 2007)

would you use the weapon or have the light as weapon?

guns will eventually need reloade

but machete not

any more tips for it?


----------



## dlrflyer (Nov 10, 2007)

The light I would use is the muzzle flash of 12ga firing 00 buck. Methinks you watch to much Resident Evil.....


----------



## quokked (Nov 10, 2007)

DanielG said:


> I'm with the A2 Aviator. You can keep yourself a bit hidden with the LEDs and if you really want to see what's going on, you have the Incan level too.
> 
> What type zombies do you prefer?
> 
> ...




Maybe also a 6D or 6C mag to plummel those zombies with as well


----------



## TorchBoy (Nov 10, 2007)

greenlight said:


> Five stars for imaginative thread title. I was wondering what you were going to use the zombie for.




I thought it might be a type of driver board. :sigh:

[...]


----------



## scott.cr (Nov 10, 2007)

nerdgineer said:


> How about one of these Egyptian zombies?



Uhhhuhuhuh.... that's an awesome link. Thanks for posting it.

My choice would be a 6D Maglite. Filled with lead.


----------



## Everett (Nov 10, 2007)

How about a laser in the 200-500mW range--not too good for lighting, but blind zombies will have a hard time finding you.


----------



## yellow (Nov 10, 2007)

Sorry for the tread-highjack, but ...

dah,
What You all for bad movies watch (they are too new, or too old --> flashlightwise) . 

Are You flashaholics, or what?

There is only one "zombie" movie a flashaholic MUST see:
*"The Omega man"*

--> this D-cell light with the "infrared" window, mounted to a 7.62



PS, as to zombies and lights: flamethrower! 
when it cries, it was human


----------



## Lee1959 (Nov 10, 2007)

The Omega man was a great flick, but the creatures were not really zombies, they were more vampireish in my opinion. Zombies "historically" move about at night and daylight, in the Omega man they slept/hid in daylight.


----------



## Eric242 (Nov 10, 2007)

Whatever light it is going to be you´ll need a serious strikel bezel attached to it to smash the zombie heads in until it cracks and reveals nasty fluids.

Dawn of the dead (remake 2004)
Night of the living dead (savini remake 1990)
Land of the dead
Shaun of the dead
Fido

Eric


----------



## Grun (Nov 10, 2007)

I was thinking something big, like having two 18650's, but not bigger, and definite heavy head, with a strike bezel for penetrating zombie brains. That or something compatible/light to hold a Desert Eagle in the other hand.

That or something small and bright to load onto an M16, or M-4 Carbine


----------



## stitch_paradox (Nov 10, 2007)

ACMarina said:


> Zombies generally lurch at fire, right?? I guess an incandescent is the way to go - Maybe Mac could make "The Zombie Torch" to take care of this??



+1:rock:


----------



## GreySave (Nov 10, 2007)

The Omega Man with the great Charlton Heston. Interesting. Guess there are more of us 70s era flashaholics around here than I thought. 

Although they were definitely not zombies in the true meaning of the word, the plot itself surely lands squarely in flashaholic territory since light is the only protection from the biological warfare mutants at night.

I'll take the wide flood of a U2 or L4 for blinding purposes and Scott's 6D Maglite full of lead for hand to head action.


----------



## hburner (Nov 10, 2007)

P2D or L2D. I think about this stuff too. The way the world is now it could come true

MOVIE< The one with Dennis Hoper in it, the one with the sky flowers,hb.


----------



## Grun (Nov 10, 2007)

hburner said:


> P2D or L2D. I think about this stuff too. The way the world is now it could come true
> 
> MOVIE< The one with Dennis Hoper in it, the one with the sky flowers,hb.



land of the dead :nana:


----------



## Grun (Nov 10, 2007)

you may all think this zombie crap is bullshit but is it really?

scientists out there have all sorts of viruses and poop used for warfare and bio hazards

they gots anti-apoptotic, and anti-necrotic factors

or the mayan end, december 22 2012 or something like that
all sorts of crazy things like the spirits reanimating the dead

don't be surprised when an infected bites your hand and you are outta bullets

sometimes guns are not the best, but helpful at times no?


----------



## Grun (Nov 10, 2007)

just one other thing, can you stop a zombie if you have severed its pns connections to cns?

snapping it neck?


----------



## claren (Nov 10, 2007)

Grun said:


> just one other thing, can you stop a zombie if you have severed its pns connections to cns?
> 
> snapping it neck?



Actually, though snapping the neck would detach the peripheral from the central nervous system, the *THUD-I Can't get up!* effect arises from a _transection _of the *Central *nervous system.

I've thought about this, too. I gotta say it Would work; it's not like they keep coming after you behead them, right? From a CNS point of view, it's no different.


----------



## f22shift (Nov 11, 2007)

4d magled with kui bezel?
runtime, ordinary batteries, weapon

some kind of headlamp too


----------



## TorchBoy (Nov 11, 2007)

scott.cr said:


> Uhhhuhuhuh.... that's an awesome link. Thanks for posting it.


Unfortunately for its credibility, Solanum is the genus that includes tomatoes, potatoes and eggplants. In other words, a solanum virus is a virus that infects an eggplant (or tomato, etc, resulting in its leaves turning yellow, for example), not one that turns humans into eggplants.



Entertaining though.


----------



## TorchBoy (Nov 11, 2007)

Everett said:


> ... blind zombies will have a hard time finding you.


Don't they _sense_ the living? (Sort of like ring-wraiths do.) Be afraid...


----------



## lctorana (Nov 11, 2007)

TorchBoy said:


> Don't they _sense_ the living?


They did in that Donald Sutherland film. They sort of screamed...


----------



## djblank87 (Nov 11, 2007)

Ok, I say break out the Maxa Beam and blind those dead suckers. :naughty:

If I was being serious I would take any mounted weapon tac light on a shotgun. My Glock on my side and one on the ankle, I would also throw the M4 over my shoulder.

You can never have to many weapons :twothumbs


Best Zombie move IMHO: Night of the Living Dead


----------



## Gaffle (Nov 11, 2007)

Gerber Camp Axe would have to be with me at all times. I guess I would have my 4D Mag LED with 40 hours of runtime.

You like "I Am Legend" eh? Check this out.


----------



## tebore (Nov 11, 2007)

I'd have to go with my 6D Mag ROP then when that's done work down to my 3D Mag85. Using my HDS as a main source of light and using the Mag in those "CREEPY" situations where quiet is too quiet.


----------



## Beer (Nov 11, 2007)

I'd have to know what kind of zombie:

Fast Zombies (28days/ weeks later): Small dim light with LOTS of runtime. Inova X5 maybe. A very nice IR light, and a good pair of NVG's. I don't want to been seen, don't even want them to know I am there.

Slow Zombies (Shaun of the Dead): A Big 6D ROP. Figure with slow zombies the chance of escape is far greater if I am noticed. Plus in the even of combat against them a 6D is one of the best clubs you could ask for. Maybe high grip tennis raquet tape on the end to beep it from slipping out of your hands when covered in zombie goo.


Movie: Shaun of the Dead, or 28 days / weeks. 

Fast Zombies are about the scariest thing EVER.


----------



## Bushman5 (Nov 11, 2007)

Flashlight: a couple of P1D-CE's for backup, the main light a Maglite 6 D with KIU SS bezel, TerraLux drop in.

Weapon(s): two Ghurka Khukuris in each hand. Over the shouldr a Mossberg pistol grip shotgun loaded with magnesium rounds, bandolier of spare magnesium rounds, buttpack filled with #6 shot shells, drop leg holster on each leg with Colt 45's and spare speed loaders. In the truck bed, a swivel mounted Browning 50 cal, and 200 crates of ammo. 

bring it zombies....







Best zombie movie: ANY zombie movie!


----------



## Beer (Nov 11, 2007)

Bushman5 said:


> Flashlight: a couple of P1D-CE's for backup, the main light a Maglite 6 D with KIU SS bezel, TerraLux drop in.
> 
> Weapon(s): two Ghurka Khukuris in each hand. Over the shouldr a Mossberg pistol grip shotgun loaded with magnesium rounds, bandolier of spare magnesium rounds, buttpack filled with #6 shot shells, drop leg holster on each leg with Colt 45's and spare speed loaders. In the truck bed, a swivel mounted Browning 50 cal, and 200 crates of ammo.
> 
> ...


 


Uh, yeah. If zombies attack, I'm going with this guy.  :twothumbs


----------



## hburner (Nov 11, 2007)

I just watched a new Zombie Movie, therefore I have a tie or maybe even a new fav............... PLANET TERROR> Killer Z movie and I think I am in love with the one legged one machine gun, rocket launching lady!!!!! If Zombies attack I want to go with her! Well, even if they don't!!!!!:naughty:


----------



## Grun (Nov 17, 2007)

So a zombie must be killed by brain kill, no?

so bludgeon the head or whatnot and decapitation

what would serve best? a titan (SF) on a kitana?


----------



## djblank87 (Nov 17, 2007)

Bushman5 said:


> Flashlight: a couple of P1D-CE's for backup, the main light a Maglite 6 D with KIU SS bezel, TerraLux drop in.
> 
> Weapon(s): two Ghurka Khukuris in each hand. Over the shouldr a Mossberg pistol grip shotgun loaded with magnesium rounds, bandolier of spare magnesium rounds, buttpack filled with #6 shot shells, drop leg holster on each leg with Colt 45's and spare speed loaders. In the truck bed, a swivel mounted Browning 50 cal, and 200 crates of ammo.
> 
> ...


 
Nice backup weapon Bushman............, I like it.


----------



## scottaw (Nov 17, 2007)

Has anyone seen the line of craftsman tools with the light built in? Turn on the drill, a led shines on where you're working.... Do they offer that on a chainsaw? BZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## JimmyT (Nov 17, 2007)

Grun said:


> and you are outta bullets


 
That will never happen! I have the safest house on the block.:thumbsup:



Best thread I've seen so far:twothumbs


----------



## Akubra (Nov 17, 2007)

lctorana said:


> They did in that Donald Sutherland film. They sort of screamed...



They weren`t actual zombies, but rather aliens or some sort of alien life form........ .


----------



## heckboy (Nov 17, 2007)

Zombie attack? No problemo, I'd stay in genre...

I'd belly crawl over to the hardware store with my Glock and 6PD backed up by a gauge and my L2. At the hardware store I'd break in, blow away a couple of zombies feeding on the nice old couple that owns the place and get a wheel barrow, generator, machette, and a nice double bit axe along with 40 rolls of duct tape, and a framing hammer. Next door there's a Mercedes mechanic were I'd bust out a couple of sets Hellas and zip tie them to the wheel barrow (pnuematic tire mind you) to create the Mobile Church of Zombie Reform and See'n the Light. By then I'd be out of 9mm and the 6PD would be all zombie gooed anyway. Across the road is a Shell station for fueling the church along with a propane fill station for fueling the zom-B-Q that would be fabricated later that night. I'd keep the L2 handy through it all along with a 3D maglite duct taped to the axe handle. The "gauge" which would likely be one of my favorite double quail guns sawn off and duct taped to my weak side forearm along with an Arc AAA DS. The quail gun would be fired by a string pull actuated with my teeth as "the final solution" for recalcitrant zombies.

Favorite movie today: Mulberry St. Just saw it 2 hours ago. Indie zombie movie set in New York. The zombieism is caused by rat bites. You guessed it, giant rat zombies that are fast and hungry that also chew through walls and baseboard molding like...rats. Cool stuff.

Later, 
HB


----------



## Avatar28 (Nov 19, 2007)

Which light? I would have to go with whatever is attached to my pump action shotgun.


----------



## Calamityville_Horror (Nov 19, 2007)

Echoing a few sentiments already posted, good old Surefire 951 attached to this:






As for zombie flicks...Return of the Living Dead is pretty hilarious.


----------



## cslinger (Nov 19, 2007)

The muzzle flash would do me just fine.

Chris


----------



## Toohotruk (Nov 19, 2007)

Gotta go with a 4D Mag with a Malkoff...great for clubbing, tough enough to handle the abuse, plus great runtime on regular batteries. In addition, several smaller lights, just because...

Best movie is hard to say...there have been so many of them. Since you don't want B&W, the original "Dawn of the Dead" and "Day of the Dead" are great...the "Return of the Living Dead" series is great fun! I just saw "Planet Terror" over the weekend and it was good splattery fun! And there was a movie I saw many years ago that was quite memorable...Fulci's "Zombie," very gruesome.

Or if you look at your question in a different way..."House of 1,000 Corpses," "The Devil's Rejects" and the "Halloween" remake are "Zombie" films. 

The main thing is to just have fun with it...the Malkoff should help with that! :devil:


----------



## patryk79 (Nov 20, 2007)

For the light, i'd get a nice SureFire M6 attached to a nice Benelli M4 Auto Shotgun.... supplemented by a backpack full of CR123 batteries and OO Shells of course :thumbsup:

On the movie side, i'd like to go up against the slow zombies for the fun factor.... but 28 Weeks Later is a good movie to watch (kinda zombies).

Happy hunting!


----------



## Crenshaw (Nov 20, 2007)

6D seems a given..probably with some sort of LED mod, or ROP(?)

and this http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1318
to bad that thing is so small, imagine if they had a maglight version....

Probably have any one of those selfcharging lights, eternatlight, or any other form of it
.
that and any other light i can get my hands on..
LOADS of batteries

and a class four outbreak? ill take them teletekentic powers thanks, if not ill have the cyanide thanks, much better way to go.....

Incidently, what WAS that light in res evil3? the one she grabs off the wall, i want to say m4....

Crenshaw


----------



## GregWormald (Nov 20, 2007)

C'mon you guys, you are being awfully cruel to people who may once have been your friends and relatives. I mean...just because they want to eat you or something, you don't have be nasty and flash them.
Buy them a nice little light, like an Arc AAA that they can use in bed, to have a little read before daylight.
OK?
Greg


----------



## Crenshaw (Nov 20, 2007)

oh yeah, this pocket sized light comes to mind too

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/180192

Crenshaw


----------



## copperfox (Nov 20, 2007)

scott.cr said:


> My choice would be a 6D Maglite. Filled with lead.



Not a good choice for melee weapon, as you can see:

Volume of a D cell is ~ 49.607 cm^3
Density of lead is 11.34 g/cm^3
this gives us a mass of (49.607 * 11.34 * 6)= 3375.26 grams = 7.44 pounds

An empty 6D Maglite weighs 3.13 pounds, so if it were filled with lead it would weigh 10.57 pounds, not accounting for the inside volume that is not normally filled by the cells. I believe we can safely round this up to 11 pounds.

Now, let's compare:
6D Mag filled with lead: 11lbs, 19.5" long
Wooden baseball bat: ~3lbs, 32" long

The last thing you want is to run out of energy swinging your melee weapon (lighter is better), and provided you want to stay as far away from the zombie head as possible (watch out, they bite!), the baseball bat is the clear winner.

The only concern here is: will the bat splinter and crack after lots of noggin-whacks?


----------



## DanielG (Nov 20, 2007)

copperfox said:


> The only concern here is: will the bat splinter and crack after lots of noggin-whacks?



That's what aluminium bats are for. I still think a Surefire 6P with a Malkoff or BOG drop in and a Glock 23 would do good in close and a Dereelight or OLight and a 12Ga would do the job at a distance.


----------



## Bhustan (Nov 20, 2007)

claren said:


> Actually, though snapping the neck would detach the peripheral from the central nervous system, the *THUD-I Can't get up!* effect arises from a _transection _of the *Central *nervous system.
> 
> I've thought about this, too. I gotta say it Would work; it's not like they keep coming after you behead them, right? From a CNS point of view, it's no different.



Actually, the head might sit on ground level and the jaws keep chomping. You are still at risk of being bitten on the foot/ankle. Best to just do a good headshot for the kill to be sure. 

Also, if I'm not mistaken, since zombies don't really feel any pain, would a barn-burning light really do any good to shine at them other than positive identification of oncoming living dead? No "bright enough to disorient your attacker" in this case?

I'm partial to Omega Man, although the antagonists are technically mutants.

Peace,
MB


----------



## lupy (Nov 20, 2007)

For fast zombies, a tower mounted HID with a GE minigun, 12ga for climers and a nice sniper rifle for the slow moments. 

On foot, you would need a HID for long range, and a smaller led for sneeking around. I would want my Styer AUG because it's so easy to hold on point for a long time. Zombies love wave attacks, even holding an m16 up for that long would get tiring. Also, .223 with hollowpoints, carry a lot more bullets than 308 or esp 12ga. 

Scariest movie: 28 days: very scary. 
splatter is deadly, so wear your safty glasses. 

Good zombie fun, Shaun of the dead.


----------



## thunderlight (Nov 21, 2007)

All you need to get rid of zombies is their process ids and the appropriate permission level. Then just kill the process or contact the system admin. No flashlights required.


----------



## copperfox (Nov 21, 2007)

My wife says that she read on another forum that the best weapon against zombies is a lightsaber. I agree. It provides both extreme lethality and a nice red/green/blue ambient light! No ammo to run out of or reload like a projectile weapon, and no batteries to run out of or reload like a flashlight.
Too bad they aren't real... :sigh:


----------



## copperfox (Nov 21, 2007)

Thunderlight: I tried this, but it didn't work! :shrug: Should I log in as root?



```
[[email protected] /]$ ps
  PID  TTY        TIME CMD
2040 pts/1        00:00:00 bash 
2044 pts/1        00:00:00 zombie1 
2045 pts/1        00:00:00 zombie3 
2046 pts/1        00:00:00 zombie2 
2047 pts/1        00:00:00 zombie4 
2071 pts/1        00:00:00 undead_horde 
2089 pts/1        00:00:00 ps
[[email protected] /]$ kill -9 2044 2045 2046 2047 2071
[1]-  Killed        zombie1
[2]+  Killed        zombie2
[3]+  Killed        zombie3
[4]+  Killed        zombie4
[5]+  Don't be silly, you can't kill them all!
[[email protected] /]$
```
:lolsign:


----------



## DanielG (Nov 21, 2007)

thunderlight said:


> All you need to get rid of zombies is their process ids and the appropriate permission level. Then just kill the process or contact the system admin. No flashlights required.



Doesn't always work. about 10% of the time you'll come across one that just WON'T die.


----------



## Toohotruk (Nov 21, 2007)

thunderlight said:


> All you need to get rid of zombies is their process ids and the appropriate permission level. Then just kill the process or contact the system admin. No flashlights required.


 
Are you sure you're on the right forum??? :shakehead


----------



## Crenshaw (Nov 21, 2007)

copperfox said:


> My wife says that she read on another forum that the best weapon against zombies is a lightsaber. I agree. It provides both extreme lethality and a nice red/green/blue ambient light! No ammo to run out of or reload like a projectile weapon, and no batteries to run out of or reload like a flashlight.
> Too bad they aren't real... :sigh:


 
Couldnt Agree with you more.....
but actually, lightsabers have powercells - ie:Starwars language for batteries, they do have to be recharged, i assume jedi do this when no one is looking.......

i wonder if there is a mag 6d on dead rising....

Crenshaw...


----------



## iSleep (Nov 29, 2007)

How about using an M6 with salt encrusted strike bezels ? 
Zombies are supposedly afraid of salt ... 

fave zombie movies : None ( they scare the crap out of me ) 

But what if we are facing demons instead of zombies ? Anyone thought of that ?


----------



## lctorana (Nov 29, 2007)

The Bible says demons appear as "angels of light".

So they would probably be carrying flashlights too...


----------



## flash_bang (Nov 29, 2007)

iSleep said:


> How about using an M6 with salt encrusted strike bezels ?
> Zombies are supposedly afraid of salt ...
> 
> fave zombie movies : None ( they scare the crap out of me )
> ...


salt encrusted bezels would also hurt like a #($$)@$ if you got a living person with it 

I think any weapon that just obliterates the zombie would be the best. A shotgun comes to mind.

HAGO,
FLASH


----------



## iSleep (Nov 29, 2007)

I would go for full auto Shotguns like the USAS-12 or SPAS-15 ... 
Side arms would be the Wildey Magnum .475, Colt Python, Colt Anaconda and a S&W Model 500 .50 Magnum ... 
Lights M6 for high power illumination and Fenix P3D and Surefire G3 / L1 for close and mid range lighting ... 

I think this should work ... But i need hell lot of 123 Primaries and ammo


----------



## Chuck289 (Nov 30, 2007)

I would probably carry a few SF G2's, an M3 turbo, and some 2AA lights like a fenix.
I would arm my self with some kind of semi auto .22 rifle. Can carry lots of ammo, low recoil, and a zombies bones are more brittle than ours, so .22s easily peirce skulls.. heheh


----------



## DanielG (Nov 30, 2007)

iSleep said:


> I would go for full auto Shotguns like the USAS-12 or SPAS-15 ...
> Side arms would be the Wildey Magnum .475 and Colt Python ...
> Lights M6 for high power illumination and Fenix P3D and Surefire G3 / L1 for close and mid range lighting ...
> 
> I think this should work ... But i need hell lot of 123 Primaries and ammo



Full auto would be a waste of ammo for this. Body shots don't stop them and you need to make sure everything's an aimed shot.


----------



## iSleep (Nov 30, 2007)

HEHE ~ not very familiar with guns here, Cause my country doesn't allow civillians to own firearms 

Then how about the Beneli M1 / M3 / M4 Super 90 (The one you find in CounterStrike)


----------



## copperfox (Nov 30, 2007)

iSleep said:


> (The one you find in CounterStrike)



CS w00t! haha :twothumbs


----------



## prof (Nov 30, 2007)

shotguns, strike bezels, oh come on. I want a FLAMETHROWER! Light and destruction in one tool! Zombies beware!

Oh, and LOTS of extra fuel. Toss in some smaller lighter last minute defenses and a few dozen lights (be prepared, right?) and I'd be happy. 

fun thread. Why exactly do I need to worry about zombies again?


----------



## iSleep (Nov 30, 2007)

prof said:


> I want a FLAMETHROWER! Light and destruction in one tool! Zombies beware!
> 
> Oh, and LOTS of extra fuel. Toss in some smaller lighter last minute defenses and a few dozen lights (be prepared, right?) and I'd be happy.



 ~ 

flamethrowers doesn't work on zombies, right ? I think it will make them more potent ...


----------



## DanielG (Nov 30, 2007)

prof said:


> Why exactly do I need to worry about zombies again?



Because it's an interesting topic for people with overactive imaginations against an enemy that cannot claim racism/sexism or any other ism.

Mind candy, if you will :twothumbs


----------



## Benjammin22250 (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm gonna say I would use my John Deere CTS combine for slow zombies. You could pretend you were just harvesting crops just pick the header up to about head level and you would be harvesting zombie heads. By the way its got really good lights all the way around it. 
I would just drive around at the farm where the zombies couldnt catch me drive a little ways stop get out shoot some zombies with my 700 BDL in .243 with 75 grain hornaday V-max bullets ( it makes varmints explode really good so i'm sure zombie heads would be no problem) then when they get a little closer drive off a little farther and repeat the process.


----------



## DanielG (Nov 30, 2007)

Benjammin22250 said:


> I'm gonna say ...



So, what's stopping you?


----------



## prof (Nov 30, 2007)

DanielG said:


> Because it's an interesting topic for people with overactive imaginations against an enemy that cannot claim racism/sexism or any other ism.
> 
> Mind candy, if you will :twothumbs



I can hear it now. Zombie-ism: discrimination against zombies based on their state of being. Widely practiced by people who enjoy flashlights.

I could use more mind candy these days.


----------



## MikeLip (Nov 30, 2007)

Benjammin22250 said:


> I'm gonna say I would use my John Deere CTS combine for slow zombies. You could pretend you were just harvesting crops just pick the header up to about head level and you would be harvesting zombie heads. By the way its got really good lights all the way around it.
> I would just drive around at the farm where the zombies couldnt catch me drive a little ways stop get out shoot some zombies with my 700 BDL in .243 with 75 grain hornaday V-max bullets ( it makes varmints explode really good so i'm sure zombie heads would be no problem) then when they get a little closer drive off a little farther and repeat the process.



It's gruesome! It's destructive! It's gruestructive! I LIKE it!


----------



## DanielG (Nov 30, 2007)

prof said:


> I can hear it now. Zombie-ism: discrimination against zombies based on their state of being. Widely practiced by people who enjoy flashlights.
> 
> I could use more mind candy these days.



Not just flashlights, these are common threads on gun boards too 

I like mental exercises like these.


----------



## jzmtl (Nov 30, 2007)

If zombie comes, I want a boat. I'm floating to one of those uninhabited islands in middle of pacific, you guys can stay on land and scared shitless 24/7. :devil:


----------



## DanielG (Nov 30, 2007)

jzmtl said:


> If zombie comes, I want a boat. I'm floating to one of those uninhabited islands in middle of pacific, you guys can stay on land and scared shitless 24/7. :devil:



You've never seen the new version of _Dawn of the Dead_, have you?


----------



## Zenster (Nov 30, 2007)

copperfox said:


> My wife says that she read on another forum that the best weapon against zombies is a lightsaber. I agree. It provides both extreme lethality and a nice red/green/blue ambient light! No ammo to run out of or reload like a projectile weapon, and no batteries to run out of or reload like a flashlight.
> Too bad they aren't real... :sigh:


 
As opposed to zombies which, we all know, _are_ real. 

Yes, I kill myself sometimes. Oh wait, I think that makes me a... a.... a...

ZOMBIE!


----------



## flash_bang (Dec 1, 2007)

what about a lightweight arm mounted arm mounted lawnmower, like in some horror movie…bucket of zombie brains and gore 

Anywho, I think if it was light enough and could run off multiple power sources, then it might be a good choice.

HAZFD(Have a zombie free day),
Flash


----------



## TorchBoy (Dec 1, 2007)

iSleep said:


> ~
> 
> flamethrowers doesn't work on zombies, right ? I think it will make them more potent ...



Make them a flaming nuisance, if you ask me. oo:


----------



## PurpleDrazi (Dec 1, 2007)

DanielG said:


> against an enemy that cannot claim racism/sexism or any other ism.



Next thing you know, someone will want to add the "living impaired" as a protected class



Francis


----------



## cal..45 (Dec 1, 2007)

just gimme enough ammo for my benelli m3 and my glock 17 a machete or similiar big knife and big pack of batteries for my fenix L2D and I'm just fine (presuming also enough water and food is still available)


regards, holger


----------



## iSleep (Dec 1, 2007)

TorchBoy said:


> Make them a flaming nuisance, if you ask me. oo:



HAHAHHA ... I agree with this ... 

I suppose SF and Fenix can make a flashlight for the zombie invasion,
banishing the demon and ghostbusting ... 

P.S. : Dang, This thread is fun ... :twothumbs


----------



## Cydonia (Dec 1, 2007)

In the event of a Zombie outbreak... when society falls apart and the power plants wind down and the cities go black... in the dark when human eyes adapt to the gloom... I would use my 4C Maglites with Nite Ize drop in. Batteries would be old NiCad of course... solar charged.
A combination of dummy cells and C --> AA adaptors in conjunction with the Nite ize ability to run on a variety voltages (3 - 9 V) would allow many combinations and years of use.


----------



## TorchBoy (Dec 1, 2007)

Cydonia said:


> In the event of a Zombie outbreak...


"... assuming I'm _not_ one of the zombies ..." :nana:

If I was one of the zombies I guess I wouldn't bother using a light. I'd just wander around, drawn by the lifeforce of those not (yet) zombified, and bump into things that were in the way.

Am I still in the right thread?


----------



## mrmojorising (Dec 2, 2007)

Stealth is the way to go, trust me.


----------



## TorchBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

mrmojorising said:


> Stealth is the way to go, trust me.


Why? I tell ya, they're drawn by lifeforce, not (just) by sound. And anyway, they're already dead, so what is shooting them with such a small calibre weapon going to do (besides make you feel good)?


----------



## mrmojorising (Dec 2, 2007)

No need to draw a crowd of the living or the undead, both are equally dangerous. And a .22 is all that is needed for head shots, ammo is light and plentiful and it suppresses the best of any caliber.


----------



## TorchBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

mrmojorising said:


> No need to draw a crowd of the living or the undead, both are equally dangerous. And a .22 is all that is needed for head shots, ...


Ah, so you mean shooting the living, to prevent them from stealing your zombie defences, or similar noble cause. My mistake.


----------



## Bullzaye (Dec 2, 2007)

TorchBoy said:


> Ah, so you mean shooting the living, to prevent them from stealing your zombie defences, or similar noble cause. My mistake.


No...he means that head shots are what's required to kill zombies, so a .22 _may be_ sufficient. A larger more powerful caliber isn't necessarily warranted, as no amount of damage to the body will kill the zombie, so headshots are necessary in any case. At the same time, a suppressed weapon will attract less attention, both from the zombies and also from other people who may or may not be all that friendly to you. In case of a zombie attack zombies will not be the only enemy, you can count on that. Finally, more .22 ammo can be carried more easily...and is easier to stockpile now. (Which reminds me...I wanted to pick up another case of .22 ammo at the gunshow. Hmmm...hollowpoint or solids?)
As a side note, I've never seen any zombie movies where they were able to home in on a living person's "life force." The zombies always seem to find the living through sight/sound. Therefore, both light and sound discipline would seem to be a good idea. Maybe at the beginning stages of an "outbreak" it'd be useful to see if zombies were less able to notice different color spectrums, and if so apply filters of those colors to your lights. Probably be a good idea to test the whole .22 theory at this point too...just in case cranial penetration was lacking.
Tim


----------



## SuperNinja (Dec 2, 2007)

Everett said:


> blind zombies will have a hard time finding you.


Not these:

http://imdb.com/title/tt0067500/

http://imdb.com/title/tt0068232/

http://imdb.com/title/tt0071256/

http://imdb.com/title/tt0073461/


----------



## lctorana (Dec 2, 2007)

I don't understand the concept of "killing" zombies.

Aren't they already dead?


----------



## DanielG (Dec 2, 2007)

lctorana said:


> I don't understand the concept of "killing" zombies.
> 
> Aren't they already dead?



Okay, how about in this case killing == permanently stopping. Just using fewer words


----------



## bouncer (Dec 2, 2007)

M113 APC with surefire Hellfighter attached to a Browning M2 machine gun for far away ones and a gerber camp axe or cold steel Moro Barong / Novatac 120T for close up ones Ps The new Masada rifle coming out this spring is an option too


----------



## DanielG (Dec 2, 2007)

http://www.topnews.in/here-s-how-you-turn-cockroaches-zombie-slaves-27778
Here’s how you turn cockroaches into 'zombie slaves'
Posted November 30th, 2007 by Mohit Joshi

London, Nov 30: Researchers have uncovered a neurological trick used by a species of wasp that live in tropical regions of India, Africa and the Pacific Islands, to turn cockroaches into 'zombie slaves'.


----------



## MikeLip (Dec 2, 2007)

mrmojorising said:


> Stealth is the way to go, trust me.



I want to know where you got that poster!!!!


----------



## Toohotruk (Dec 2, 2007)

DanielG said:


> http://www.topnews.in/here-s-how-you-turn-cockroaches-zombie-slaves-27778
> Here’s how you turn cockroaches into 'zombie slaves'
> Posted November 30th, 2007 by Mohit Joshi
> 
> London, Nov 30: Researchers have uncovered a neurological trick used by a species of wasp that live in tropical regions of India, Africa and the Pacific Islands, to turn cockroaches into 'zombie slaves'.



Amazing! I wonder how "normal" roaches deal with the "zombie" ones?


----------



## DanielG (Dec 2, 2007)

Toohotruk said:


> Amazing! I wonder how "normal" roaches deal with the "zombie" ones?



150+ Lumens, of course. :candle:


----------



## Crenshaw (Dec 3, 2007)

Bullzaye said:


> As a side note, I've never seen any zombie movies where they were able to home in on a living person's "life force." The zombies always seem to find the living through sight/sound. Therefore, both light and sound discipline would seem to be a good idea


 
Yes they could find us thru light and sound,but if a zombie had its eyes and and hearing capabilites blown out, which undoubtedly many do..it would be life force.in resident evil, it was mainly life force, thats why they had to keep moving whever they were, because zombies would eventually home in on them if they stayed in one place too long.


----------



## Beer (Dec 3, 2007)

So with true "Dead" zombies (also slow zombies) it's life force?

So does that mean you could stealth "Live" (read fast / virus infected) zombies?


:candle:


----------



## Chuck289 (Dec 4, 2007)

Everyone should read this book


----------



## TorchBoy (Dec 4, 2007)

You forgot to link it. http://www.zombiesurvivalguide.com/

Or maybe you're the author and couldn't link it for conspiracy reasons. :thinking:

Also interesting is http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Zombie_Survival_Guide


----------



## Toohotruk (Dec 4, 2007)

Looks like I've got some good reading ahead of me... oo:


----------



## Qoose (Dec 4, 2007)

Good books, and read World War Z while you are at it, same author.

Don't forget that zombies have a good sense of smell.


----------



## TorchBoy (Dec 5, 2007)

Qoose said:


> Don't forget that zombies have a good sense of smell.


And people in times of stress, well, men anyway, smell bad.


----------



## JonN06 (Dec 5, 2007)

Ha, this is funny, I own the zombie survival guide haven't read it through though. I was looking for firefighter books and came across it and was like heck yes and bought it. Anyways, i think i would go with a springfield xd probably a 9mm because ammo a little easier to come by and still has quite a bit of power lot more than a .22 anyway. Also i would probably mount a surefire x200 or x300, or maybe just a flashlight who knows. I'd also want a nice rifle probably a .308 dpms panther with a good scope for those long range zombie shots.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Dec 5, 2007)

I loved this book! My fiberglass Ax handle with a railroad spike through it would be my main tool of dispatch! A 9MM carbine is all the power you would need to get consistent head shot kills. The ammo is light and plentiful and a carbine is perfect for keeping you shooting within the round's best potential distance and will be more accurate than a pistol. A shotgun is a waste of precious weight due to the rounds. Remember you need to carry lots of survival items at a time like this, not just an ammo can, gun, and a light with spare cells.
The light is a 6PD with detonator extender and a Malkoff low output drop in he's currently cooking up for a good runtime and decent 130Lu brightness. 

Favorite movie:
Night of the living dead (My good friend Tom's remake 1990):thumbsup:
Shaun of the dead


----------



## Spin (Dec 5, 2007)

After reading all the suggestions of defending one's self against zombies, demons & aggressive humans, i have come up with the perfect defense.....Large lit up pictures of Richard Simmons in his pink exercise shorts! Also have a smaller lit up picture around your neck as a backup. His exercise audio cd/tape should work against blind aggressors.


----------



## MikeLip (Dec 5, 2007)

Spin said:


> After reading all the suggestions of defending one's self against zombies, demons & aggressive humans, i have come up with the perfect defense.....Large lit up pictures of Richard Simmons in his pink exercise shorts! Also have a smaller lit up picture around your neck as a backup. His exercise audio cd/tape should work against blind aggressors.



I can just see their brains exploding, just like on Mars Attacks! Good suggestion!


----------



## DanielG (Dec 5, 2007)

Spin said:


> After reading all the suggestions of defending one's self against zombies, demons & aggressive humans, i have come up with the perfect defense.....Large lit up pictures of Richard Simmons in his pink exercise shorts! Also have a smaller lit up picture around your neck as a backup. His exercise audio cd/tape should work against blind aggressors.



That's all well and good and might very well hold off quite a few. One question, though.

Would you prefer the ones that your theory actually attracts coming for you?


----------



## Toohotruk (Dec 5, 2007)

Spin said:


> After reading all the suggestions of defending one's self against zombies, demons & aggressive humans, i have come up with the perfect defense.....Large lit up pictures of Richard Simmons in his pink exercise shorts! Also have a smaller lit up picture around your neck as a backup. His exercise audio cd/tape should work against blind aggressors.



That would mean that _*you* _would be subjected to the same torment...I don't know about the rest of you, but being attacked and becoming a zombie yourself really doesn't sound all that bad in comparison!


----------



## TorchBoy (Dec 27, 2007)

prof said:


> I want a FLAMETHROWER! Light and destruction in one tool! Zombies beware!



I just came across this movie and of course thought of this thread. http://www.metacafe.com/watch/858495/flame_thrower_water_gun/


----------



## ltiu (Dec 27, 2007)

DanielG said:


> Doesn't always work. about 10% of the time you'll come across one that just WON'T die.



Reboot?


----------



## ltiu (Dec 27, 2007)

TorchBoy said:


> Unfortunately for its credibility, Solanum is the genus that includes tomatoes, potatoes and eggplants. In other words, a solanum virus is a virus that infects an eggplant (or tomato, etc, resulting in its leaves turning yellow, for example), not one that turns humans into eggplants.
> 
> 
> 
> Entertaining though.



Attack of the Killer Tomatoes!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Attack_of_the_Killer_Tomatoes


----------



## kongfuchicken (Dec 27, 2007)

What about the ones without eyes, heads or anything above the belt? That throws my flashlight based contingency plan upside down!!


----------



## TorchBoy (Dec 27, 2007)

kongfuchicken said:


> What about the ones without eyes, heads or anything above the belt?


At least they won't eat or throttle you. Mind they don't kick you, though.


----------



## Dan_GSR (Dec 27, 2007)

for best zombie fliks, i really like "28 weeks later"

28 days later, is pretty good too


----------



## Dan_GSR (Dec 27, 2007)

Return of the Living Dead, Rave to the Grave
probably the worst movie of all time, don't waste your 2hours watching this, it just gets worse as the movie progresses


----------



## flash_bang (Dec 28, 2007)

I need to read that book…
Hey dan_gsr, what do you have the M900A mounted on? and is it a complete forend or is it a foregrip or what?

Thanks much,
Flash


----------



## Dan_GSR (Dec 28, 2007)

i think a pic will answer all those questions


----------



## woodasptim (Dec 29, 2007)

I'd have to go with my X200 on my Glock 19 and my G2 LED mounted on my AR15.


----------



## rhicks (Dec 30, 2007)

Dan_GSR said:


> i think a pic will answer all those questions






:thumbsup: That'll do it!


----------



## millifoo (Dec 30, 2007)

Light: hmm.. do lasers count? If so one of them cool green WicketLasers - the goal is to burn into their skull (through the eye-socket, of course) and melt their brains.

Mmm... BRAINS:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=1R-V846_Mm8


----------



## Lit Up (Dec 30, 2007)

kongfuchicken said:


> What about the ones without eyes, heads or anything above the belt? That throws my flashlight based contingency plan upside down!!



So would a town full of Silent Hill nurses. They _like _the light.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=WLb_M3G6Iv8


----------



## Crenshaw (Dec 30, 2007)

i just posted this somewhere else and it occured to me that it would be relevant here...

if its anything like the IAL "zombie" vampire things...
http://www.djdepot.com/chauvet-tfxbl...d8201c05e55433

and they dont even need to see the light..
:devil:

Crenshaw


----------



## TedTheLed (May 28, 2012)

o. m. g. I think I owe you guys an apology, evidently zombies are real.

and they say there's no global warming

http://miami.cbslocal.com/2012/05/26/miami-police-confrontation-men-leaves-1-dead-1-hurt/

Updated: May 28, 2012, 4:52 p.m.

MIAMI (CBSMiami) – Miami police are still tight-lipped about the man they shot and killed on the MacArthur Causeway Saturday afternoon, but new details back claims they had no choice: the naked man they shot was trying to chew the face off another naked man, and refused to obey police orders to stop his grisly meal, which one source now claims included his victim’s nose and eyeballs.


----------



## Toohotruk (May 28, 2012)

Man, that's truly insane! You wouldn't want to walk up on that.


----------



## Cataract (May 29, 2012)

Zombies: Which to use?
well, I'd use the zombie-on-a-chain type, of course!


We were all expecting some toxic waste or virus to cause the outbreak. Now it could be drugs... scary


----------



## fyrstormer (May 31, 2012)

Drug zombies have been a staple of Mesoamerican culture for centuries. The necessary drugs have always been present in American tropical jungles. It's only a new concept to us Europeans.

In case of a zombie outbreak, loan all your flashlights to people you don't like. They'll use them, the zombies will see them, and they'll get eaten by the zombies instead of you. Then you can return later to collect your flashlights and loan them to the next batch of people you don't like.


----------



## Slazmo (Jun 1, 2012)

fyrstormer said:


> In case of a zombie outbreak, loan all your flashlights to people you don't like. They'll use them, the zombies will see them, and they'll get eaten by the zombies instead of you. Then you can return later to collect your flashlights and loan them to the next batch of people you don't like.



Ha ha gold!

I'll keep my 2 KSDJ machete's in hand for those close encounters...


----------

